
Show HN: I made a platform that automates financial wellness - Drewsimpson
https://www.mycurbcard.com/
======
smashthepants
You would get a lot more feedback if the landing page described the product a
bit more - specifically what you're doing, how you're doing it, and why I'd
want it...

